# What is Available ??



## 1911 friendly (Jun 5, 2011)

I am looking for a Single Action Semi-Auto. Which is California approved. Like the Sig. P290 (Which is not approved.) Why?? because of my arthritis in my index finger. I need the single action, with that kind of trigger pull. (A sliding trigger, rather than a ) shaped trigger. 

Or -- are there any loophole around Calif. rule. Like If I buy it from an individual, used , then can I license for my CCW. ??


----------



## ksblazer (Sep 18, 2010)

I wish I could help you more with your selection(s) but I don't know what is on the California ban list and what isn't? 

I assume with a handle 1911 friendly, you own a 1911? They are my prefered single action auto. 

What are you looking to do with this purchase? Sounds like you may want to conceal carry it? But I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Looked at Calguns.

Take a look at the Springfield 1911 EMP Compact PI9209L / Alloy, Steel Pistol 3.1"barrel 9mm on Calguns list until 2/6/2012

I would love to have one, but they run right at $1,000 at present.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

If you have arthitis in your index finger, you will not like the P290. It has a long, heavy pull. Check out the CA dept. of justice sight for a list of "approved" handguns. You should have no trouble finding something suitable. Hard to beat a Glock for carry and ease of use. Their triggers should be light enough for you to pull. There are plenty of 1911 type handguns available in CA, but they tend to be on the expenisve side. A 1911 would be ideal for you I think.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

California publishes a list of approved guns. It is pretty long. See: http://certguns.doj.ca.gov/

Personally, I'd go with a Colt 1911, Commander or Gold Cup.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

hud35500 said:


> If you have arthitis in your index finger, you will not like the P290. It has a long, heavy pull. . .


That is because the SIG P290 is double-action only. After a LOT of dry-firing, the trigger is MUCH better.

The P290 is a "new" this year pocket 9mm. Fairly heavy at 20 ounces. No manual safety, just a mag release and a slide lock lever. Which is why I bought mine.
The gun is fine, but I can't recommend it over the Kahr CM9 and Ruger LC9 at about the same size/weight, but much cheaper. Plus, my SIG 8 rd mags were $40/each.

Well, I still like my gun. Sometimes I buy stuff I REALLY like regardless of the price. 
Hey, maybe that's why I'm divorced after 43 years, and have a three car garage stuffed with "other toys". Easy decision. :mrgreen:


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I have arthritis in my hands. I don't like to shoot two days in a row, but the trigger does not bother me while I'm shooting; only the next day. For me, it's very manageable and does not have a serious effect on my shooting. (I rarely shoot two days in a row anyhow.)


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

You can buy a handgun from an indivual and transfer it to you. The DOJ approved list does not cover that thankfully. The list only applies to new handguns sold from dealers in CA.


----------

